# HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

ok here is the deal
bought car a month ago came with an engine code p0341....car will not start on first crank anytime...mostly starts on 2nd try but has taken up to 10 trys to start it also there is a huge lack in power
so far they have tried the cam sensor, the cam adjuster, new ecu, checked lots of things over, looking for bad wires??
it was at volkswagan dealer and they stopped because it was taking up alot of there time and my money so its back at my mechanic and he is going to keep at it but i need help people
also my car had a sticker on the back (turn6 tuning) or something like that anyone know of it i wanna know if anyone knows my car
i will add a pic soon


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*

maybe u have a fd up cam lobe, or timing belt slip? 


_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 1:26 AM 12-24-2006_


----------



## Boris Yurinov (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (UntouchableGTI)*

sweet tail lamps


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*

This pic should be posted in a "Things to avoid when buying a car" FAQ:

_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*

staygold,
go back to who you purchased the car and find out what modifications came with the car.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (alomI wolleY iTG)*

I agree with that!
Can be hard for vw tech or us to guess what have been done to the car...

_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_staygold,
go back to who you purchased the car and find out what modifications came with the car.


I bought mine at 34 000 and im sure it was chipped before but no 1 could tell me








So i paid 500 to chip it... i sometimes think that it could have been the apr soft and i had just to hit some cruise control buttons to activate everything










_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 6:17 AM 12-24-2006_


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (TallaiMan)*

thanks for the flaming????? i'm looking for some help not an opinion
i tried to find out what was done to the car but the guy is an idiot and knows nothing about the car thats why i have been trying to find out

anyone else with some actual help as to the engine code????


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*

anyone know how to switch the apr chipping with the cruise?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*

How about you scan it with an actual VAG-COM and post that code so I can be of more help?


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*

you have a problem somwhere in the circut for the cam pos. sensor. did they replace the sensor? if that didn't fix it you have to test the circut. (could be the ecu, could be the wires) consult a bently on how to do that.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (Rac_337)*

I agree with Rac_37....check the wiring.
From my days as a Nissan Partsman and Service Warranty claims.
_From Nissan Technicians Program: Approximatly 70% of warrantied sensors are found to have no fault when tested by the Factory. Wiring faults and poor grounds are the most common mis-diagnosis for faulty sensors. When a fault is recorded by a scan tool, the Technician must determine whether the fault is a faulty sensor or a wiring problem. The scan tool will record the same fault codes for either problem._
If the Cam sensor was indeed replaced, then I'd check all the harnesses very, very carefully for brittle or broken wiring and poor grounds. 

Edit: And here's a little insider tip why some factory Technicians do a piss poor job of finding wiring faults. With warranty claims, most mfg's will not pay for diagnostic time, or they will only pay for a small amount. They will however, pay for parts replacement.
So the tech will replace parts willy nilly ( cause they get paid ), run a scan tool ( usually .3hr to .4hr max allowed for diagnostic with scan tool ) .....but they absoultely *HATE* to have to track down wiring faults....because they don't get paid for the time to find the open or shorted circuit. They get paid for fixing it....once they can find the fault. But finding the wiring fault can sometimes take HOURS.....and that is all on the dealerships dime ( warranty) or the customers dime ( non-warranty).
Lesson #1: Invest in a good digital multimeter and learn how to use it.




_Modified by Chickenman35 at 3:35 PM 12-24-2006_


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (Chickenman35)*

thanks alot for the help my mechanic will be checking over all the wires in the new year
will driving my car the way it is cause any damage????


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_
will driving my car the way it is cause any damage???? 

it shouldn't... but i suggest you dont drive it hard & keep the driving to a minimum.


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: HUGE PROBLEM......camshaft code p0341......VW COULDNT FIX IT (Rac_337)*

thanks again everyone with the help hopefully it will be all fixed up in the new year


----------

